# January photo contest



## Maggies mom

Here is Abbie:


----------



## DNL2448

I withdraw Brandy's photo.


----------



## Megora

I think it's high time to go take more pictures with my guy. :

Here's one from last month....


----------



## Enzos_Mom

Oh, I didn't know that we weren't allowed to win if we've won in the past year. Sorry for entering when I wasn't supposed to! I'm really looking forward to seeing these pictures - pups in the snow are my favorite!


----------



## esSJay

I won't be eligible for winning but wanted to share these two of my new faves!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

I like this one of my boys on a frozen lake.


----------



## Megora

Oaklys Dad said:


> I like this one of my boys on a frozen lake.


Umm... this is already my favorite. I love the crazed-happy faces<:


----------



## KellyH

If you're not a professional photographer Oaklys Dad, you should be. I never tire of looking at the amazing shots you capture of your beautiful boys.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Oakly and Caue's dad - wow, that is an incredible shot


----------



## Noey

Noah and Scout


----------



## Noey

Oaklys Dad said:


> I like this one of my boys on a frozen lake.


This caught fantastic faces. Look at that joy and freedom and all that happy.


----------



## Kailani's Pack

I'm ineligible to win, but I had to drop in my two favorite snow pics of Kai.


----------



## Kailani's Pack

I'm loving esSJay & Oaklys Dad's pics!

Especially esSJay's second one - the stillness of the moment in that photo is beautiful.

And Oaklys Dad's is just too much fun! Great that you were able to capture it. Were they chasing you on a vehicle or something?


----------



## maggie1951

Megora said:


> Umm... this is already my favorite. I love the crazed-happy faces<:


 
Me to just look at their's face's that say's it all


----------



## Ljilly28

The night of the year's first snowstorm, Copley is wild with happiness.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Our Big Boy DYLAN!!


----------



## Golden23

Keva's first snow, Thanksgiiving 2010


----------



## MittaBear

Enzos_Mom said:


> Oh, I didn't know that we weren't allowed to win if we've won in the past year. Sorry for entering when I wasn't supposed to! I'm really looking forward to seeing these pictures - pups in the snow are my favorite!





esSJay said:


> I won't be eligible for winning but wanted to share these two of my new faves!


But it's a new year! Wouldn't you both be eligible now?


----------



## Roxy_the_Retriever

*Snow Dog*

This is Roxy's "Mom... don't stop playing!" face!!


----------



## FinnTastic

I love Oakley and Caue's picture. It's GREAT!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I can't decide between my two fave pics.



















I like the first because his facial features are so dark and cute, but the lighting in the second one is kind of neat...he has like an aura almost haha.


----------



## Neeko13

I cant win either :yuck: but, here's one of my fav. s of Nash.....


----------



## FinnTastic

I like Roxy's too.


----------



## MittaBear

Chester has only been around for one snowstorm so far, but we got about 2.5 feet and took lots of pictures. It was hard to choose, but I have to go with one that shows how much he liked running in the snow.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

He looks like he has no legs!! LOL


----------



## DanielleH

Paris


----------



## Kailani's Pack

Wow there are so many great pictures of absolutely beautiful dogs coming out today! This is gonna be a tough one!


----------



## MittaBear

GoldenLover84 said:


> He looks like he has no legs!! LOL


Haha I know! I have no idea where they are. I guess he was running so fast they just disappeared somewhere.


----------



## Karen519

*Tucker*

Here's my Tucker-he's 27 months old!
We adopted him on December 8, 2010.


----------



## esSJay

Oaklys Dad said:


> I like this one of my boys on a frozen lake.


It's a "drive-by smile"! haha Love this shot of your boys, Rob!



MittaBear said:


> But it's a new year! Wouldn't you both be eligible now?


Not sure, but I'm happy to have people vote for others!  It's already going to be a tough decision on who to vote for.


----------



## Golden123

*Sadie*

Here's Sadie! Having a blast in the snow!


----------



## goldenshadow

They are all so gorgeous!


----------



## Rob's GRs

Here is an older picture of Liam who is not so sure he wants to be out in the snow....


----------



## janine

Rob, I love the look on Liam's face...hello Dad let me in or come out and play with me!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Rob's GRs said:


> Here is an older picture of Liam who is not so sure he wants to be out in the snow....


I just love the look on his face, PRICELESS!!!!!!


----------



## Riley's Mom

Here's Riley after he was burrowing in the snow.


----------



## paula bedard

Oakley and Caue crack me up! I think we already have a winner.
Love Rob's Liam's expression in his pic too, "Let Me In Dad, Pleeeeze"

I don't have any good action shots, just Ike standing around watching the squirrels race thru the tree tops.


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Not eligable for the contest but wanted to share a couple of my favorite snow pics here!


----------



## janine

Hey....it's that brown dog!!! ;-)


----------



## Jazz & Jules

janine said:


> Hey....it's that brown dog!!! ;-)


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Janine!!!!! I'm surprised anyone remembers that!!!!!!!!


----------



## TomCat'sGirl

Oaklys Dad said:


> I like this one of my boys on a frozen lake.


 
I LOVE LOVE LOVE this!! They are soooooo happy!!


----------



## TomCat'sGirl

DanielleH said:


> Paris


 
This should be the next cover of a golden retriever magazine just beautiful!!! Look at that pose!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

And that's a **** fine Camera too. What kind is it?



KellyH said:


> If you're not a professional photographer Oaklys Dad, you should be. I never tire of looking at the amazing shots you capture of your beautiful boys.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

That's a sharp looking Golden and a great picture!



DanielleH said:


> Paris


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

She reminds me of a Lioness 



TomCat'sGirl said:


> This should be the next cover of a golden retriever magazine just beautiful!!! Look at that pose!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Wow, so many beautiful Goldens in the snow.  Don't have an entry since we don't really get snow often but I will be voting for sure.


----------



## Noey

Bob Dylan said:


> Our Big Boy DYLAN!!


This is a very cool picture. I love this.


----------



## Joanne & Asia

*Nothin better than a snowy hike with my buds!*


----------



## Minnesota

*Minnesota playing in the Snow*

This pic is of Minnesota looking for his tennis ball in the snow bank


----------



## DanielleH

TomCat'sGirl said:


> This should be the next cover of a golden retriever magazine just beautiful!!! Look at that pose!





NuttinButGoldens said:


> That's a sharp looking Golden and a great picture!


Thank you  That was just a lucky shot though just happened to have the camera on at the right time


----------



## sunshinesmom

I'm in love with Tucker!!! He's gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

sunshinesmom said:


> I'm in love with Tucker!!! He's gorgeous!!!!


Which one? There's like 20 Tucker's on this website LOL (they're all gorgeous IMO!)

Great shots, all of you. This is going to be a difficult choice!


----------



## Laurie

There are way too many beautiful pictures this time around!! I'm going to throw this one in just because Austin looks so happy!!!!


----------



## SunGold

Dazzle


----------



## Merlins mom

Merlin 2010 snow


----------



## Hurley'sMommy

Here's Hurley during last years Blizzard! Brrr!


----------



## Mileysmom

Last years snow storm..she loves the snow!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

One of my all time favorite pictures of Griff:

Hula in the Snow!


----------



## TomCat'sGirl

"Rocky" 
Rest in Peace my sweet boy
April 2001 March 2010​


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

Ok so we live in Spain and we dont ever have snow...but we were in Paris for the Holidays and the first time the pups saw snow was at Versailles Castle...there is not much...but its snow..=) you can tell from the happy face he liked it!!


----------



## Sabine

Rufus with his favorite toy


----------



## Gwen

One of my favourites!


----------



## Butters

Butters had so much fun in the snow and I got some GREAT pictures. I wasn't sure which one to use. So I hope its okay that I posted my top 3 favorites!!



Just like a Golden! 




Look at that face!! 




HAHA He was having way too much fun!


If this link works, I posted a few more!! 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/member-introductions/90992-butters-snow.html


----------



## Butters

*Butters in the snow!*

I do apologize, I will pick one photo. I didn't see and read the rules for this contest!!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

KellyH said:


> If you're not a professional photographer Oaklys Dad, you should be. I never tire of looking at the amazing shots you capture of your beautiful boys.


 I agree. You have some awesome shots. And the boys always look like they're having so much fun !


----------



## elly




----------



## tobelevski

peace in our time


----------



## AmberSunrise

tobelevski said:


> peace in our time


Wow - this picture just speaks directly to my heart. What an awesome picture.


----------



## olik

Here is Honey or may be its a bunny?!!!


----------



## wenryder

Here's Obie!


----------



## Butters

Wenryder: LOL. I have taken some great mid-jump pictures with Butters too. How deep was your snow?! was Obie able to walk? or was he jumping and running!? Great Picture!


----------



## wenryder

Hehe, thanks! The snow was about 24 inches deep. He was running down a path that had been plowed out for local traffic, so it is pretty packed down where he is running... but he thought it was fun to run, skid, turn around and run back, run PAST me, skid, turn around, run back. rinse, repeat. it was pretty great, so I had a few chances to get some shots. My camera is pretty slow, so I tried to time it as best I could. I just have a little point-and-shoot camera...

As for Obie, he wasnt really able to walk through it, no. THAT was fun to watch, he was more like leaping and bounding through it. I threw a chuck-it frisbee a few times and LOVED watching him, and he loved it as well. =)

(I just noticed in the back of the picture, you can see the pile of snow that was plowed out - how it is almost the height of the building. LOL)

PS I LOVE the pictures of Butters, especially the last one. The face is absolutely priceless!! =)


----------



## goldensrbest

I love it, flying ears, oakleys dad.


----------



## mdfraser

*Christmas day Snow*

Well, this looks fun and there sure are some great photos in here. 
We got several inches of snow Christmas day, had family in from Ontario, and we had just picked up Keeli the week before. So, open presents and head outside for some fun. Keeli and Riley had a blast. Still being rambuncious and new to us, Keeli wouldn't hold still, but we were able to get a few great still shots of Riley. So, the action shots are probably the best ones. They LOVE catching snowballs. Acrobats they are.


----------



## TomCat'sGirl

tobelevski said:


> peace in our time


What a stunning picture. It makes you want to "reflect" on things. I would blow it up and frame it for sure!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

*Gunner*

Playing with his deflated volleyball.


----------



## Karen519

*Volleyball*

I thought he was holding a snowball, not a deflated volleyball!


----------



## AlanK

So many GReat pictures

Thought I would throw in in of my buddy


----------



## seagypsy

how do you enter?


----------



## seagypsy

how do yall make your pitctures big.?


----------



## seagypsy

*bodies first snow*







we dont get much snow here but as soon as we got bodie we get 11 inches lol


----------



## flatfordl

*First Snow*

This was Majors very first snow, he loved it!


----------



## tobysmommy

Not sure if I'm eligible to enter, but I thought I'd share a picture I just took of Toby.


----------



## Jamm

Well i wanted to wait until closer to the deadline so I would have all month to get a great shot, but I think i got that shot today!  Joey's "i love the snow, mom" face!


----------



## Romeo1

So many outstanding photos here, they all deserve to win. Goldens are soooo wonderful!


----------



## Debles

I can't win but had to post my gorgeous Selka. I miss him so.


----------



## Joanne & Asia

Selka was so handsome and what a beautiful picture of him. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## Catalina

Here's Fletcher! Love all those pictures!


----------



## Mileysmom

Yeah, Fletcher!! You are a handsome boy!!


----------



## mylissyk

seagypsy said:


> how do yall make your pitctures big.?


You just need to attach a picture. When you are replying to the thread at the top there is a Paperclip icon, click on that then browse to the picture on your computer and click on it, then upload. 

Or, you can upload your pictures to a photo site like Photobucket, copy the IMG code, and copy it into your post here.


----------



## mkkuch

Gracie "'guarding" the Igloo and the kids...


----------



## mcgorman

*Catching Snowballs*

Genny in the backyard catching snowballs


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

Debles said:


> I can't win but had to post my gorgeous Selka. I miss him so.


I started to cry after seeing these....I know how much you still miss him, and it makes me sad...hugs


----------



## CarolinaCasey




----------



## marleysmummy

Here's Marley and his best buddy Max posing nicely!


----------



## jwemt81

Tucker enjoying the 2 feet of snow we got yesterday.


----------



## Butters

Gibbs is absolutely stunning! What breeder did you get him from?!


----------



## NJgoldengirl

Migo 2011


----------



## Kendall's Mommy

***Kendall's first Winter***

Just loving the snow:


----------



## BIGDAWG

Razz will do anything to find that ball even if includes digging in the snow in -20C temperatures!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Since we don't get snow often, this is Penny's first encounter as a little 5 month old.


----------



## marshab1

Sorry guys I have been working a ton of hours. But it is supposed to slow up now, so I will have the poll up in the next day or so.

Thanks for being patient.


----------

